# Mortal Kombat Komplete



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2013)

*Developer(s):* NetherRealm Studios, *High Voltage Software (PC)*
*Publisher(s):* Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment
*Series:* Mortal Kombat
*Engine:* Unreal Engine 3
*Platform(s):* PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, PlayStation Vita, Microsoft Windows
*Release date(s):* PlayStation 3 & Xbox 360 (NA April 19, 2011,EU April 21, 2011,SA April 28, 2011,
 AS May 6, 2011, AU May 1, 2013)

*PlayStation Vita:* NA May 1, 2012,AS May 2, 2012,EU May 4, 2012,
*Microsoft Windows:* Steam WW July 3, 2013,Retail: EU August 2, 2013,NA August 6, 2013
*Genre(s):* Fighting
*Mode(s):* Single-player, multiplayer

Retail version gamers will have to wait..njoy steam users 



Update: PC version of Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition to hit stores on August 6


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Mortal Kombat Komplete Discussion Thread*

After MK 2004 there is no games released for PC,i will surely try this


----------



## iittopper (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Mortal Kombat Komplete Discussion Thread*

want to try it , but retail version releasing so late and steam version will be costly . How is the multiplayer ? fun ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Mortal Kombat Komplete Discussion Thread*

I love the fatalities...
here top 10 brutal

*Alert:* Extreme gore not for weak hearted gamers 


Spoiler


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 6, 2013)

*Mortal Kombat Komplete for PC*

Was really surprised that there was no thread for this since the PC version of the game has just been released on Stream. Don't tell me there aren't others who are ensuring that their keyboard don't see the next month by playing this.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Mortal Kombat Komplete for PC*

Yeah I was surprised too so I checked if it actually has been released on PC and yes it was. I hope my gamepad survives the torture.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Mortal Kombat Komplete for PC*

can we play this game on a keyboard with out any big problems?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Mortal Kombat Komplete for PC*

Yes you can.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Mortal Kombat Komplete for PC*



gameranand said:


> Yes you can.


this game is best played with a controller like dmc. Anyway , since retail price is just rs 699 , i can wait till august to play . These genre title are rare in pc that you dont want to miss it.
Ps - multiplayer is awesome in this game.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Mortal Kombat Komplete for PC*



iittopper said:


> this game is best played with a controller like dmc. Anyway , since retail price is just rs 699 , i can wait till august to play . These genre title are rare in pc that you dont want to miss it.
> Ps - multiplayer is awesome in this game.



where is it for Rs 699? give me link please..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Mortal Kombat Komplete for PC*

Multiplayer is pretty good, 2 players can actually share the keyboard to play against each other. Not a good idea since the maximum number of keys that a keyboard can recognize at one time is 3-4 and most combos involve holding keys. But still pretty good if you don't have a gamepad.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Mortal Kombat Komplete for PC*



izzikio_rage said:


> *Was really surprised that there was no thread for this* since the PC version of the game has just been released on Stream.





gameranand said:


> *Yeah I was surprised too* so I checked if it actually has been released on PC and yes it was. I hope my gamepad survives the torture.



It's already there 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/174149-mortal-kombat-komplete.html


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

Is it too hard to win the game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2013)

Which is better ? Play using a controller or KB ?


----------



## iittopper (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Mortal Kombat Komplete for PC*



ghouse12311 said:


> where is it for Rs 699? give me link please..


Flipkart.com: Online Store


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

Well obviously controller.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Is it too hard to win the game.



if u r a pro fighter then its easy to beat.


----------



## reddick (Jul 8, 2013)

I really like MK series right from it's Nintendo version n PS One n also tried it on PC earlier . I'm waiting for PC version  Anybody knows about it's release n price in India


----------



## iittopper (Jul 8, 2013)

reddick said:


> I really like MK series right from it's Nintendo version n PS One n also tried it on PC earlier . I'm waiting for PC version  Anybody knows about it's release n price in India


its available for preorder @ 699 @ flipkart . Retail version is releasing around mid august here.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Mortal Kombat Komplete for PC*

So has anyone started playing this on the PC, can you put up some screenshots, first impressions etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2013)

reddick said:


> I really like MK series right from it's Nintendo version n PS One n also tried it on PC earlier . I'm waiting for PC version  Anybody knows about it's release n price in India



best is to get from steam


----------



## Gollum (Jul 9, 2013)

will have to try this. Although I don't like the game. would be nice to have a better fighter on the PC. Street fighter is worse IMO.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 9, 2013)

how much is it on steam? I pre-ordered on FK at 699.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 9, 2013)

Gollum said:


> will have to try this. Although I don't like the game. would be nice to have a better fighter on the PC. Street fighter is worse IMO.



Both have a different take on the fighting system. Street fighter has a steeper learning curve and is more geared towards people who'll make the effort to get the combos and all in place. Plus all the characters have widely different fighting styles that makes it a bit more challenging. MK is not that deep but is more focused on being easy to learn (most characters use the same button combinations for similar moves) and probably more edgy.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

If its easy to learn then I might actually complete this game.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

Finally I am playing this game on the easiest level of course. I really can't remember the damn moves and rely on mindless button mashing to get things done, I just move analog stick here and there and press buttons randomly and some things actually do happen.

I must say that game is damn good and quite gory, specially the finishing moves. Right now playing the story and liking it. I must say that this game is good for someone who can't do a thing in SF series as this game is more forgiving and getting kombos is easier than that game, also the characters are real nice, specially ladies, *VERY SEXY*. You have been warned, dare not play it in someone's presence.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You have been warned, dare not play it in someone's presence.



too much gore or sexiness?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 22, 2013)

i am thinking of buying this game from FK to play online on steam but I don't have a controller and have to play on a keyboard...should I go for it?

@gameranand can you please tell how this game plays on a keyboard?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i am thinking of buying this game from FK to play online on steam but I don't have a controller and have to play on a keyboard...should I go for it?



if u like arcade vs fighting games then u must get it from FK


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> if u like arcade vs fighting games then u must get it from FK



i really like this game and i really want to buy it but i don't have a controller and i don't want to buy a controller just for this game...so want to know how this game plays on a keyboard..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been playing this on a keyboard and it works pretty well. It's just a matter of personal taste, I've been playing street fighter and all on a keyboard for many years so much so that I find the controller a real pain to handle.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> too much gore or sexiness?



Both. But later is more specially if you are fighting with a lady character which you will. 



ghouse12311 said:


> i am thinking of buying this game from FK to play online on steam but I don't have a controller and have to play on a keyboard...should I go for it?
> 
> @gameranand can you please tell how this game plays on a keyboard?



You should go for a controller of course, but if you want to play on KB then you can play as well. Just bear in mind that this game is a button masher so you might want to think about controller.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2013)

phew finally completed MK:Komplete

This game is truly amazing & is a tough contender to SF4 series 
Graphics is superb...Unreal Engine is excellent..all character models & details are top-notch
blood & gore level are splendid...
one good thing I found in this game is it keeps the damage received till the last round of the match 
stages are brilliantly designed with all details in background
Sound is also excellent with good bg music
Combos are easy to perform except a few,enhanced moves are nice & X-Ray move is outstanding (the name implies itself u can see the bones being broken)
Story mode is marvelous..u get a chance to play as various characters as it progresses.
along with story mode there is VS mode,Challenge Tower (mind you this one is the longest to play) which contains 300 challenges
and some fun additions such as test your sight/might/luck
Fatalities are executed very well & the return of Babality is a lot lot funnier to watch
some Fatalities are too gruesome to watch (but we all know MK is famous for blood & gore)
overall its a must play arcade fighting game
*My Rating: 8.5/10*

PS: There are 30 endings if u play the Ladder & it took me a while to get them all..also I completed the 300 Challenges only the 300th challenge took me 2 days to complete which is the toughest of any arcade game I've played till now


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow, that is dedication....  I completed the story mode and a few of the challenges (which are crazy fun). But am too lazy to finish all the ladders. 

Great game though


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Wow, that is dedication....  I completed the story mode and a few of the challenges (which are crazy fun). But am too lazy to finish all the ladders.
> 
> Great game though



 Oh yeah..if u play any game with interest then 300 levels are nothing

a review from thinkdigit 
rating :4/5
*www.thinkdigit.com/Gaming/Mortal-K...nkdigit&utm_medium=related&utm_campaign=popup


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2013)

I am sorry but there was only one Story mode right ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am sorry but there was only one Story mode right ??


Yes one story mode but 30 Endings if u complete each character Ladder mode


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh boy that would be a one long game then.  I have completed the story mode though.


----------

